# probiotics and menstruation



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Could there be any link between the two?


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

What do you mean?


----------



## leapinglion (Oct 22, 2015)

I notice that I bleed more since I've started Align a little over a month ago. That's the only thing that I've really changed - so I assume it's the probiotic.

I've also read that they can change your body chemistry - other things that can happen: hair growth & more "glowing" skin (I don't know if the study I read actually proved this but was suggested) - I'm definitely getting new hair growth around my hairline - but I don't know about glowing skin though. Hope this helps.


----------



## MandySwift (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes they do, probiotics can boost menstruation to a more healthy state, and menstruation can also benefit from probiotics from many other aspects, there is an article you can take reference to

http://www.totalhealthmagazine.com/Womens-Health/PROBIOTICS-A-Womans-Best-Friend.html


----------

